# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Tattoos - Hope this is in the right forum Mods

## ang12el

I have been searching all over the net to find a traditonal Russian tattoo for my lower arm I was contemplating the Russian Orthodox cross. but having read pages and pages of links to Russian prison tattoos and there meanings. I am begining to lose hope that there is a site out there that actually has at least more than one picture of Russian tattoos.
If anyone and I mean anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it . I also apologise if this request is not in the right forum or has been posted before. Or Indeed is not strictly abiding by the forum rules    ::

----------


## Dogboy182

I once had a friend who was a lieutenant in the army (U.S.) who was a Russian linguist, he actually worked in the embassy in Moscow there for like 7 years so his russian was pretty good. He had a Tattoo of the Russian coat of arms on his back and I thought it was pretty cool. 
About a year ago when I completed some training for the air force, the class I graduated with all went out and got different tattoos. For the longest time I had wanted a tattoo with something symbolic to Russia as well...
Well I remembered that coat of arms. 
As far as I know... it doesn't have any connection with Russian crime :P 
In case you haven't seen it, here it is.    
And here is a picture of mine. Its on my left shoulder. The horseman slaying the serpent in the middle is missing cuz they guy who did my tattoo said it was too detailed and would refer me to a special guy who could do it... but I was only in town for like 2 more days so It never was completed. 
I guess i'll get it filled in one day, but for the most part I think its pretty cool.   
Forgive the poor lighting / quality... Have you ever tried to take a picture of your back?  :P

----------


## xRoosterx

> I have been searching all over the net to find a traditonal Russian tattoo for my lower arm I was contemplating the Russian Orthodox cross. but having read pages and pages of links to Russian prison tattoos and there meanings. I am begining to lose hope that there is a site out there that actually has at least more than one picture of Russian tattoos.
> If anyone and I mean anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it . I also apologise if this request is not in the right forum or has been posted before. Or Indeed is not strictly abiding by the forum rules

  Are you Orthodox?

----------


## gRomoZeka

I believe there's no such thing as 'Russian traditional tatoo" (except of prison tatoos, which I wouldn't recommend  :: ). Tatoos with religious symbolics are also common/popular only among criminals. For example, a cross is a sign of the respected criminal - 'thief in law' ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thief_in_law ). Most of the religious people don't use these tatoos (obviously), because it's considered disrespectful.  
There are some popular motives among different social groops (like a clich

----------


## Haksaw

Dogboy...  In the center of your "Russian Coat of Arms"......  isn't that 
   Saint George slaying the dragon ??????????????  or ?

----------


## Dogboy182

I don't know who it is, it just looks cool.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Yes, it's Saint George. He's a patron saint of Russia and Moscow and one of the most popular saints here. http://www.georgi-prague.orthodoxy.ru/Georgi_Ikona3.jpg   

> Moscow has probably more sculptures of St. George slaying the dragon than any other city: the iconography is even represented *on Moscow's and Russia's coat of arms.*

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_George 
Moscow's coat of arms:

----------


## BappaBa

> Moscow's coat of arms:

 Странно, разве на московском гербе рыцарские латы и нет нимба?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Moscow's coat of arms:   Странно, разве на московском гербе рыцарские латы и нет нимба?

 They change it regularly. The modern coat of arms (it's effective since 1993) is based on its first official version (1781). 
1781:  
1883:  
1991:

----------


## ang12el

Thank you for the replies   ::   However what I was looking for and hoping tha t someone would point me in the right direction is maybe an Army or Old Communist Tattoo. < please excuse my lack of Russian I know a lot of words and phrases but I dont want to post from an on line translator when the context and phrasing of my reply would be incorrect. 
As mentioned I can find loads of sites which talk about and show prison tattoos but I wanted to find for want of a better word an old or original (maybe often used) "Russian Tattoo" It is meant to go on my lower forearm along with a quote that has followed me throughout my life which has been translated into Russian also.   ::   
Many thanks to those who can help and to those who cant .. WHY NOT   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

just get CCCP on your knuckles. Its cool and stylish.

----------


## BappaBa

У моего дядьки (но умер несколько лет назад) на груди была огромная наколка трех богатырей 
а на руках были кинжалы, змеи... Всё это лагерного качества, довольно расплывчато. Он был из послевоенной шпаны, и рассказывал, что они (нагатинские) сильно соперничали с таганскими; таганские были самые крутые во всей Москве. =) Когда в последний год лежал в больнице, жутко стеснялся своих наколок перед практикантками, рубашку снимал только у лечащего врача. =) Теперь жалею, что мало расспрашивал его. =(

----------

